# What the accuracy like on average for Damasko watches?



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

I used to own a DC 66 and it was averaging about +2 spd over a couple months. But daily it could have been anywhere from -7 spd to +5 spd.

Is that normal? How precise do Damaskos run in your experience?

For contrast, I also have a 3861 Speedmaster Pro that runs +2 spd - but has a MUCH tighter tolerance range, running from +1.5 spd to +2.2 spd. I realize this watch is Metas certified and in a different price range.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

reemas said:


> I used to own a DC 66 and it was averaging about +2 spd over a couple months. But daily it could have been anywhere from -7 spd to +5 spd.
> 
> Is that normal? How precise do Damaskos run in your experience?
> 
> ...


Your question is really about any mechanical movement, not a brand, and yes that may be normal.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy Acres said:


> Your question is really about any mechanical movement, not a brand, and yes that may be normal.


But don't different brands regulate to different tolerances, even with the same movements?


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

reemas said:


> But don't different brands regulate to different tolerances, even with the same movements?





reemas said:


> But don't different brands regulate to different tolerances, even with the same movements?


In general a manufacturer will regulate in 3 positions or 5 positions. Damasko does both. After a watch becomes worn and used, things can vary greatly regardless of the name.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

my DA44 (eta 2836) was within about 1 second a day for the first 3.5 years i've owned it. it's settled down to about -4 seconds a day now. I'd say they did a hell of a job regulating it. I wear it every day. definitely has some miles on it now.


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

I've only had my DA47 (ETA 2836) for about 4 months. I'm also within around a second per day. It's not worn every day, but I generally will wear it in 2-3 day spurts. I'm more than pleased with its accuracy.

I used to own a DC67 and when that watch was 5 years old, it was losing around 4 or 5 seconds a day. Still well within spec for a 7750 movement.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Damasko has said they regulate all of their movements to try and make them only gain time and not loose time.

Many see better than +5 to +8 seconds ler day.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I've worn a DS30 (ETA 2824) daily since buying it new in late November and it is 0 to +1 per day. It was +5s/day the first few weeks but settled down. I last set it on February 28th and it is currently running 1 second fast. It does not seem to have the daily swings you suggest your DC66 experienced


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

reemas said:


> But don't different brands regulate to different tolerances, even with the same movements?


Good point. There are also different grades of the same movement.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not the number of positions, it's the tolerances across those positions that's important. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My DA46 with the ETA loses about 2 per day.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

My new DC86 came today with a full wind running with a man across 6 positions of +6s/d and a delta of 4s/d. If this doesn't go down, I hope that Watchmann agrees to regulate it down to an average of ≈+2s/d.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Springdale_1 said:


> I've worn a DS30 (ETA 2824) daily since buying it new in late November and it is 0 to +1 per day. It was +5s/day the first few weeks but settled down. I last set it on February 28th and it is currently running 1 second fast. It does not seem to have the daily swings you suggest your DC66 experienced


I agree with Springdale. My DS 30 is spot on accurate. 0 to +1 a day. I wear it 24/7. I adjusted it Sunday morning and it is now 2 seconds fast. It is awesome the way they regulated this timepiece.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

My DA44 pretty consistently loses about 3-4 seconds per day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidan (Nov 4, 2011)

My DS30 is running a pretty consistent +3 a day. I had it regulated (by Watchmann) almost exactly a year ago.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

I love the design and looks, I don't time my watches as there is nothing I do that requires them to be within 1 or 2 or 10 seconds. If I need to time a minute or two or 5 for a steak they all do that wonderfully by setting the bezel or by me watching the minute hand. If I truly needed a watch to be that accurate, if someones life lay in the balance for work I would buy a quality quartz as they are hands down far more accurate.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Cahanc said:


> I love the design and looks, I don't time my watches as there is nothing I do that requires them to be within 1 or 2 or 10 seconds. If I need to time a minute or two or 5 for a steak they all do that wonderfully by setting the bezel or by me watching the minute hand. If I truly needed a watch to be that accurate, if someones life lay in the balance for work I would buy a quality quartz as they are hands down far more accurate.


I need to emboss this sentiment on my analytic mathematician brain. It's 100% true. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Cahanc said:


> I love the design and looks, I don't time my watches as there is nothing I do that requires them to be within 1 or 2 or 10 seconds. If I need to time a minute or two or 5 for a steak they all do that wonderfully by setting the bezel or by me watching the minute hand. If I truly needed a watch to be that accurate, if someones life lay in the balance for work I would buy a quality quartz as they are hands down far more accurate.


this is why I have an old Casio Pathfinder. Right tool for the right task. Love it.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Nidan said:


> My DS30 is running a pretty consistent +3 a day. I had it regulated (by Watchmann) almost exactly a year ago.


I've never had a new Damasko, but my DA45 & DC 56 Si were both serviced by Watchmann & they run the same as your DS30 at around +3 seconds/day.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

My DC86 is averaging about +3 seconds / day.


----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)

The Rook said:


> My DC86 is averaging about +3 seconds / day.


same her, + 2-3 sec per day. I also used to own a DC67 Si which had a spectacular accuracy, it was spot on for months at a time.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> My new DC86 came today with a full wind running with a man across 6 positions of +6s/d and a delta of 4s/d. If this doesn't go down, I hope that Watchmann agrees to regulate it down to an average of ≈+2s/d.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Ohh wow, I'd personally by A ok with those tolerances and I'm also awaiting a DC86 .

That's said I'm sure yours is capable of tighter regulation.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Cahanc said:


> I love the design and looks, I don't time my watches as there is nothing I do that requires them to be within 1 or 2 or 10 seconds. If I need to time a minute or two or 5 for a steak they all do that wonderfully by setting the bezel or by me watching the minute hand. If I truly needed a watch to be that accurate, if someones life lay in the balance for work I would buy a quality quartz as they are hands down far more accurate.


I tend to agree, but then again, I guess you don't have kids like mine. I'm an analogue guy, and generally look at time in 5 minute increments (+/- min). This works fine if you follow their school principle's motto of 
on time = late
early = on time.

But geez, if I'm 60 seconds late for something according to my kid's phone, I'm gonna get grief for it. 🤣 😝 😂


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

chas58 said:


> I tend to agree, but then again, I guess you don't have kids like mine. I'm an analogue guy, and generally look at time in 5 minute increments (+/- min). This works fine if you follow their school principle's motto of
> on time = late
> early = on time.
> 
> But geez, if I'm 60 seconds late for something according to my kid's phone, I'm gonna get grief for it. 🤣 😝 😂


I have 2 kids, 13 and 11 and I haven't noticed where timing to the second has been needed whether its soccer games, math class, popcorn making, homework sessions or any other activity. Like I said, if accurate time is needed a quartz is FAR more accurate and I would personally never risk anything important in life because I wanted to only wear a watch that winds. If you are beholden to analogue then you will pay that price.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't bother checking how accurate any of automatic watches are anymore. Instead if I notice my watch is 5 minutes slow after wearing it for a month or two, I just pull out the crown, re-set the time and screw the crown back in.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I do not bother that much. I am happy with the performance of all my Damasko watches.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

kit7 said:


> I don't bother checking how accurate any of automatic watches are anymore. Instead if I notice my watch is 5 minutes slow after wearing it for a month or two, I just pull out the crown, re-set the time and screw the crown back in.


Same here kit7.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> I do not bother that much. I am happy with the performance of all my Damasko watches.
> 
> View attachment 16515887
> View attachment 16515888
> View attachment 16515889


That is a fine collection!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cahanc said:


> That is a fine collection!


Thank you.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

After more than 5 months i should be taking delivery of my custom DC86 today if FedEx keeps to schedule. Pics sure to come.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> Same here kit7.


I would agree to an extent. For me, and possibly for others, my Damasko is my nicest automatic as I only had older seiko 5s before this. Those watches ran erratically, so having the damasko, which was adjusted by the manufacturer and is consistently running at less than +1s/d is astonishing to me. So the accuracy is a point of pride and fascination. I get where others are coming from, but as it’s a novel thing for me, a consistently accurate movement is valuable


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Springdale_1 said:


> I would agree to an extent. For me, and possibly for others, my Damasko is my nicest automatic as I only had older seiko 5s before this. Those watches ran erratically, so having the damasko, which was adjusted by the manufacturer and is consistently running at less than +1s/d is astonishing to me. So the accuracy is a point of pride and fascination. I get where others are coming from, but as it’s a novel thing for me, a consistently accurate movement is valuable


I understand that, but it needs to be understood that no machine that is wound up and wears itself down by being used will ever stay super accurate for long, its that point that I'm making. It is also that point which attracts me to Damasko as they have tried to address the very parts of the watch movements that fail and have set about improving them as well as making a case that's harder than all others. But nothing that leaves the factory will remain the same for long.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Perhaps we're just getting old. That extra 5 minutes (that we thought we had) is now more valuable to us than when we were 20. Enjoy your new watch, wear it in good health.


Cahanc said:


> Same here kit7.


----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

there are times when my (purchased used) DA36 runs just a few seconds behind a day...other times it's worse. i think it depends on how i leave the watch sitting overnight off my wrist for one thing. i never had it serviced but so far i am more than happy with the minor slips.
marty


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> After more than 5 months i should be taking delivery of my custom DC86 today if FedEx keeps to schedule. Pics sure to come.


Ohhhh nice. I'm at about 4 months and a week for my custom DC86. From what I was told stuff ordered in the beginning of November 2021 is coming in and mine was ordered late November 2021. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Commisar said:


> Ohhhh nice. I'm at about 4 months and a week for my custom DC86. From what I was told stuff ordered in the beginning of November 2021 is coming in and mine was ordered late November 2021.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I ordered mine early Oct 2021, I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## DFX1190 (9 mo ago)

StufflerMike said:


> I do not bother that much. I am happy with the performance of all my Damasko watches.
> 
> View attachment 16515887
> View attachment 16515888
> View attachment 16515889


Great collection! 

Mine is +/- 2-3/s a day which I am fine with. I was feeling good about it until the guy I know at my watch place actually said that tolerance should be the norm with newer movements, even those that are produced in larger volumes like the ETA 2428 (which iirc powers the DS-30).


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

DFX1190 said:


> Great collection!
> 
> Mine is +/- 2-3/s a day which I am fine with. I was feeling good about it until the guy I know at my watch place actually said that tolerance should be the norm with newer movements, even those that are produced in larger volumes like the ETA 2428 (which iirc powers the DS-30).


Ehh I've had Elabore 2824s gain 12 seconds a day brand new. 

I know Damasko uses TOP grade base movements when they purchase ETA stuff to modify and I believe they shoot for "Top" grade specs in their in house stuff too.

So yours is pretty good for a Top grade movement.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Springdale_1 said:


> I would agree to an extent. For me, and possibly for others, my Damasko is my nicest automatic as I only had older seiko 5s before this. Those watches ran erratically, so having the damasko, which was adjusted by the manufacturer and is consistently running at less than +1s/d is astonishing to me. So the accuracy is a point of pride and fascination. I get where others are coming from, but as it’s a novel thing for me, a consistently accurate movement is valuable


100% agree

Heck even newer Seiko movements are pretty erratic and when you get one that's under +5 or -5 seconds a day you feel like you've won the lottery.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mean daily rate is a poor way of judging the movement's adjustments. Rate delta and beat error are far more significant.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidan (Nov 4, 2011)

I set my DS30 around a minute slow and then reset it when it's around a minute fast. This way it's never more than a minute off the exact time and usually closer. Takes a bit less than a month to gain those 2 minutes. I'm fine with this level of accuracy, though of course more is always better.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Again I’ll say that my DS 30 (2824) is super accurate. Not a second a day off.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Commisar said:


> 100% agree
> 
> Heck even newer Seiko movements are pretty erratic and when you get one that's under +5 or -5 seconds a day you feel like you've won the lottery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Wow! I must have been fortunate, _so far_. The majority of my Seiko movements have been quite accurate. My Steeldive has been +0.5 s/d overall and -4 to +7 s/d across all positions over three months. My Heimdallr is +1.1 s/d overall and +2.1 s/d on wrist over three months.


----------



## mcpackey (Feb 19, 2021)

DK32 with -3 s/d .


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

All, I'm happy to report that my DC86 is +9.9 SPD (let's call it +10 SPD) after a week on the wrist.

It's currently on the winder to see how it does there.

Not too bad and if I decide I want it better I think Watchmann has me covered.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I've had several DA46's and 47's over there years. To my recollection, all performed within specs for the grade ETA 2824 inside, which I believe was standard. But I believe they are no longer using ETA's. Personally, if I were buying a Damasko today, I'd figure on within specs of whatever movement is inside the watch I am interested in. 

As far as what is discussed on watch forums, I suspect there's a little bit of "fish stories" when it comes to our own watch's performance. Reminds me of Garrison Keillor's intro to 'Prairie Home Companion': Lake Lake Wobegon, where "... all the children are above average".


----------



## watchhunter72 (Nov 3, 2011)

Commisar said:


> All, I'm happy to report that my DC86 is +9.9 SPD (let's call it +10 SPD) after a week on the wrist.


 +10 SPD is my sweet spot: it'll gain more or less a minute over a week (i.e. not too much), you can set the time a bit behind the real time and you know it'll be more or less right for the next month or so and - especially important - you've got some margin in case it slows when it settles down. The nightmare scenario is when I got a watch that was like +2 SPD when new or freshly serviced and after one year it had settled to maybe -2: very good for most, but I am the outlier who prefers +10 than -1...


----------

